# Double Ringed Wedding Goblet (pics)



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

It's 6" tall, silver maple wedding gift for my niece. Now that I look at it, I thinks it's a little short and stubby but since you can't put wood back on


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Tim,

I think it looks good!! 

Amazing the way you can connect the rings together. I understand your previous posts now....:laughing:

It is something that I think she will love!!


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Tim, Great work. The goblet turned out real nice. I think your niece will love it. People like the shop built stuff because it comes from the heart.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tim,
Nice looking piece. I don't think it looks short and stubby. If anything, the base is a bit too wide. Next time just cut the base down some and maybe thin the stem out just a tad. I would leave this one alone, however. I don't like to press my luck once I have finished a piece. I think she will be thrilled with it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Tim, that is really nice and will make a very special gift too! Those captive rings turned out very nice, good job!

John


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't think I knew that silver maple had quite so much figure to it. That wood really has some nice patterns and swirls to it. What did you use for finishing?

John


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks all. 
Mike, I left the base a little larger than usual to see how it looked. This will be the last time. 

John, I use wipe on poly, clear satin. 

One thing I didn't consider when doing two rings is that you have that much less room to work the stem. Some micro tools may have helped as far as that goes.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I like the overall shape and it is a nicely figured piece of wood! You did one heck of a job and I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it's a nice goblet. I might have made the stem longer if it was mine but I really like long thin stems and some people don't. There certainly aren't as strong and yours looks just fine to me.


----------



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

can you tell me how you did the locking rings? I just made a matched set with a single ring as a wedding present, but your locked rings is a much better idea.you did a wonderful job!!


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

sirrom, you just have to break one of the rings, interlock them and glue it back together. As was explained to me, it's easier to hide you joint if you break it rather than cut them.Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

picture my right palm popping myself on the forehead saying of course


----------

